# Do any other dogs eat their food this way?



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Missy is about 4 1/2 months old and will ONLY eat her food when I sprinkle it on the carpet. She WILL NOT eat food out of a bowl or any other container. And she will only eat her food on carpet. If I try to feed her on the hard floors, she will grab a bite and carry it onto the carpet and then eat it. Do any of you have dogs that do this or something similiar?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bella did something similar when she was a puppy and still has odd habits with her food lol. She used to not eat unless you put it on the floor so she could play with it first. Now she wants you to either hand feed her or put it down sometimes and she will eat it .


----------



## Winkster (Apr 14, 2011)

Missy Magoo said:


> .... she will grab a bite and carry it onto the carpet and then eat it. Do any of you have dogs that do this or something similiar?


Yep


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine too! Sometimes they eat from the bowl at other times they carry it piece by piece to the family room on the hardwood floor???


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rustee enjoys eating...anytime, any place, from anything :HistericalSmiley: He's a bit of a hog and I think is pretty disappointed that he only gets to eat twice a day...I often catch him going over to the bowl to check and see if something is there :wub: Paislee used to run as fast as she could past her bowl then try to grab a peice of food and take off with it...they don't eat dry food anymore so it would be a true mess if I had to do that haha so I'm glad they seem content to eat in a bowl! I love that you have to put it on the carpet for her to eat..too cute!:chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Before I adopted Tessa, Sweetness would do that - carry it piece by piece from the bowl to the carpet. Now they both gobble it up as fast as they can from the bowl, probably because if they walk away the other one will finish theirs!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika (when she use to eat dry food) would carry hers to the carpet. I eventually put a rug under her food. Ended up she didn't like sitting on the cold floor to eat. She also puts her food on the carpet before eating, she doesn't eat out of the bowl !


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My guys all grab a piece of food and run somewhere with it to eat it. Teddy usually brings his food into the living room. The others prefer to dine in the dining room, lol. I was just thinking yesterday that each little piece of dry food probably only has a few calories and they probably expend more calories than they eat with each piece. I'm thinking I should try that... maybe I would lose a few pounds, lol.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

:HistericalSmileyDebbie

Bella used to take her food out and eat it off the floor, she made such a mess! Enzo doesn't like to eat out of his bowl at all and will only eat out of the little clip on bowl that came with his crate. When we are all sitting on the couch he will bring the food over to the carpet a few pieces at a time, I guess he doesn't want to feel left out. :wub:


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad to hear that my little Missy isn't the only one! I have never had a dog that does something like this! My other dogs food sits out all the time, but Missy won't eat it. She waits until I sprinkle some on my bedroom carpet floor. Our bedroom is her "home". It has her crate, her bed, her toys and she sleeps in our bed every night. Our bedroom was the only room she never had an accident in and is now the only room she will eat it! I tried putting her bowl in our bedroom, but nope! It has to be sprinkled on the floor. If I put a pile of it on the floor, she won't eat it either. It has to be "sprinkled". LOL!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am finding that when Ollie does decide to eat he prefers to be hand-fed by Baylee (2 y.o. granddaughter). He also prefers ceramic bowls for food and water.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep at my house too! She takes a kibble or two to a pillow on the floor. Doesn't like it from the bowl, I must spread it around. If another dog goes by, or a leaf moves, she's done.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two of my dogs would only eat out of paper plates when they were puppies - and I had to spread it out to the edges. Tinker grabs a bite or a mouthful and eats it at the front window, the boy is never off security duty!!! :blink:


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL! Great stories! Funny little dogs we have!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I put Phoebe's blanket on the couch and feed her on there. When I'm about to bring her morning meal in her bowl over, she'll run and jump up on the couch, jump in circles until I get there and then pick some up out of her bowl, drop it on her blankie and then eat it! For her evening meal, I put a few green beans on top of the kibble and she dives right into that bowl. NOTHING touches the blanket during her evening meal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler used to do it a lot more.:smilie_tischkante: Now sometimes he'll take the first bite or two over to the rug under the DR table and then eat the rest from his plate. I had been feeding him in a bowl when he did a lot of that...in fact a beautiful Juicy Couture bowl that I got from a member here as a raffle prize. But he seemed to do the eat and run thing more. Now I feed him on one of our china saucers which is flat and he seems to not feel the need to take off. I also put a placemat under this Bayou bowl (for water) and plate so that his feet are on that instead of the wood floor.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, but Zooey takes a mouthful of kibbles each time she goes to the carpet to eat. It's amazing how many she can fit in her mouth--like a hamster!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is funny, because I was just going to ask this question. Rocky takes one piece of food at a time and brings it onto the carpeting in the family room. He will go back and forth till he's done. I hate it because he is eating raw stella and chewy's. I keep thinking of the e coli that could be on the carpeting. I have grandkids that lay on the floor playing with Rocky. Guess I'll have to tell them to sit up and not put their hands and faces near the carpeting! I've had other dogs and none of them have ever done this. So I thought Rocky was unique...glad to hear he's not alone!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky has about 6 ceramic bowls he likes to eat out of..they go in the dishwasher each time, so I guess that's ok. He does prefer me feeding him, but I just won't do that unless we are in a strange place to him and he just won't eat otherwise!





munchkn8835 said:


> I am finding that when Ollie does decide to eat he prefers to be hand-fed by Baylee (2 y.o. granddaughter). He also prefers ceramic bowls for food and water.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute!!!:HistericalSmiley:



zooeysmom said:


> Yes, but Zooey takes a mouthful of kibbles each time she goes to the carpet to eat. It's amazing how many she can fit in her mouth--like a hamster!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

olice: Tinker what would the family do without you patrolling?



The A Team said:


> Two of my dogs would only eat out of paper plates when they were puppies - and I had to spread it out to the edges. Tinker grabs a bite or a mouthful and eats it at the front window, the boy is never off security duty!!! :blink:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy does that and it drives me crazy!!! We home cook for her so it gets really messy at times!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee eats right out of her bowl. She usually eats when we all sit down to dinner. Marshmallow would take the food out of the bowl take it to the carpet and then eat it.

Rylee always knows when I start making dinner. She will come around and eat spinach, carrots, plain lettuce what ever I am using she needs a taste. I also have to tell her no more when I feel she has had enough extra food.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy wants to taste everything too, she has a really bad habit of begging when other people are eating.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep don't you wonder why so many do that? :smrofl:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wonder if its breed specific that maltese grab a piece of food and take it to bed to where ever else and eat it!? :huh: Both of mine do this also!

I use a flat dish and an almost flat dish for both my pups for their food... they seem to like it better than a round bowl.
Wetnoz Ultra Line Fat Cat Luxury Stainless Steel Cat Bowl | Designer Cat Bowls | Dog Beds UK


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Missy Magoo said:


> Glad to hear that my little Missy isn't the only one! I have never had a dog that does something like this! My other dogs food sits out all the time, but Missy won't eat it. She waits until I sprinkle some on my bedroom carpet floor. Our bedroom is her "home". It has her crate, her bed, her toys and she sleeps in our bed every night. Our bedroom was the only room she never had an accident in and is now the only room she will eat it! I tried putting her bowl in our bedroom, but nope! It has to be sprinkled on the floor. If I put a pile of it on the floor, she won't eat it either. It has to be "sprinkled". LOL!


 
My lovkins brings his food where ever I am, and eat one piece at a time. You have some pretty babies there!


----------

